# IMAP Ordnerstruktur



## eeezy (22. Sep. 2010)

Hallo, 

habe mich gerade mal mit der dem einrichten von Imap Accounts unter ISP Config 3 beschäftigt, dabei ist mir aufgefallen das der Posteingang (also Inbox) der Hauptordner ist und alles weitere ein Unterordner von INBOX ist.
Das find ich jetzt nen bisschen komisch, geht das auch anders?

So sieht das ganze unter ISP Config 3 aus:







Und so müsste es meiner Meinung nach aussehen:


----------



## Till (22. Sep. 2010)

Das hat nichts mit ISPConfig selbst zu tun sondern ausschließlich mit dem verwendeten IMAP Daemon und Email Client. Ich vermute mal Du verwendest Courier und dort ist das die normale Ordnerstruktur Darstellung.


----------



## eeezy (22. Sep. 2010)

Hallo Till,

habe das Perfect Server Setup für Ubuntu 10.04 durchgeführt, dabei wird ja courier
installiert. D.h. wohl ich komme aus dieser Nummer nicht mehr raus


----------



## Till (23. Sep. 2010)

Schau mal in die Imap Folder settings Deines Emailclinets, Du müsstest Die Folder eigentlich auch verschieben können oder oberhalb der Mailbox neu erzeugen. Schau auch mal in die courier Doku, da müsste auch was dazu stehen.


----------



## eeezy (23. Sep. 2010)

Das hat mich leider nicht weiter gebracht, weder unter Thunderbird noch in ein paar Webmailern habe ich es geschafft Ordner auf die root zu setzten.

Beim googlen habe ich viele mit diesem Problem gefunden aber meisst gab es nur die Antwort: Das ist bei courier so 

Hätt ich das mal vorher gewusst, dann wär ich vom Perfect Setup abgewichen und hätte mir Dovecot oder so genommen


----------



## JeGr (24. Sep. 2010)

Was spricht dagegen das jetzt trotzdem zu tun?


----------



## Till (24. Sep. 2010)

Die Ordnerstruktur ist anders. Er müsste also entweder alle Emailkonten löschen oder manuell die Ordnerstrukturen anpassen.


----------



## eeezy (26. Sep. 2010)

Ich glaube dagegen spricht, dass Dovecot nicht zu 100% von ISP Config unterstützt wird. Ich meine hier im Forum gelesen zu haben das Traffic
analysen nicht angezeigt werden, oder ist das mittlerweile ein alter Hut?


----------



## Till (26. Sep. 2010)

Das ist richtig. Mailtraffic Statistik gibt es nicht mit dovecot, da dovecot keine externen Befehle per sieve ausführen kann.


----------



## JeGr (26. Sep. 2010)

Da wir gerade in einem Testsetup sind: was genau beinhaltet die Mailtraffic Statistik, was Dovecot momentan nicht liefert? Da wir bisher unter ISPC2 Dovecot sehr erfolgreich einsetzen würde ich ungern auf Courier zurück wechseln.

Greets


----------



## Till (26. Sep. 2010)

> was genau beinhaltet die Mailtraffic Statistik


Die Summe der Größen der eingehenden Emails in einer bestimmten Zeitspanne die an eine bestimmte Mailbox gesendet wurden.


----------



## JeGr (26. Sep. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Die Summe der Größen der eingehenden Emails in einer bestimmten Zeitspanne die an eine bestimmte Mailbox gesendet wurden.


Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass es das Feature schon in v2 gab, oder irre ich da? Davon abgesehen, beeinträchtigt das sonst in einer Form die euch bekannt wäre den Betrieb (im Sinne von Quota Berechnung o.ä.)? Ansonsten kann man für diese Funktion sicher eine nachträgliche Lösung oder einen Workaround finden. Vom Footprint und dem Handling wäre mir Dovecot eigentlich lieber als Courier.

Grüßend


----------



## Till (26. Sep. 2010)

> Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass es das Feature schon in v2 gab, oder irre ich da?


Das gibt es auch bei v2.



> Davon abgesehen, beeinträchtigt das sonst in einer Form die euch bekannt wäre den Betrieb (im Sinne von Quota Berechnung o.ä.)?


Nein.


----------



## JeGr (26. Sep. 2010)

Stimmt, das war im Statistik Tab unter der Spalte E-Mail. Gefunden. Und die Spalte lässt sich momentan in ISPC3 mit Dovecot nicht befüllen, weil anderer Mechanismus als in ISPC2 nehme ich an?
Was ist denn mit dem Dovecot Sieve Plugin? 
http://wiki.dovecot.org/LDA/Sieve/Dovecot
Ist die Funktion damit nicht ansteuerbar?


----------



## Till (27. Sep. 2010)

> Was ist denn mit dem Dovecot Sieve Plugin?
> http://wiki.dovecot.org/LDA/Sieve/Dovecot
> Ist die Funktion damit nicht ansteuerbar?


Genau das kann sieve nicht und das ist der Grund warum es keine traffic stats gibt. Mit courier-maiuldrop kann mann einfach die Dateigröße jeder empfangenen Email als neue Zeile in eine beliebige Datei schreiben und diese wir von ISPConfig ausgewertet.
Also eine Art Mailgrößen-Logdatei. Bei zukünftigen Dovecot Versionen soll es wohl auch Möglichkeiten der Traffic Auswertung geben, da werden wir mal abwarten müssen.


----------



## JeGr (27. Sep. 2010)

Und das davor vom MTA (Postfix) machen zu lassen ist keine Option (generell designtechnisch gefragt)? Denn selbst wenn man mail-receiver und mail-store auf zwei Maschinen aufteilt, muss auf dem Store immer noch ein MTA/Postfix laufen, der die Mail vom MX annimmt und dann weiter an %deliveryagent% abgibt (gut, man kanns auch 'schmutziger' bauen) also ist er doch meist involviert. Und die Größe der Mail kennt Postfix ja sehr gut (er muss ja schließlich sein Annahme-Quota beachten). Wäre das nicht eine Lösung die - mal im Hinterkopf für eine Entwicklungsversion - gangbar und ohne Berücksichtigung eines Delivery-Services oder anderen Servers (Courier/Dovecot/wasauchimmer) machbar wäre?

Nur mal in den Raum geworfen, da ich nicht so tief in dem Projekt stecke wie ihr, sondern nur die Admin-Sicht auf das System sehe


----------



## Till (27. Sep. 2010)

Dazu müsste man aber ein modul für Postfix schreiben das in der Lage ist ein sloches Log zu erstellen. Das Modul müsste auch erst recht spät in der Modulkette greifen, da es ja nach der Alias und Redirect Auflösung sein sollte. Dann könnte mann aber auch gleich ein Modul für Dovecot programmieren.

Normalerweise ist sowas halt Sache des LDA aber Dovecot deliver fehlt es einfach noch an Funktionen. Mit maildrop oder procmail ist es ja kein problem. Die Dovecot Entwickler planen in neuern Versionen ein Log einzuführen, das neben diversen anderen infos auch die Dateigrößen beinhaltet und wenn das in die normalen Pakete der Loinuxdistributionen eingeflossen ist, wird es in ispconfig einfach mit ausgewertet.


----------

